# G25 wird als Drving Force GT erkannt?



## EnralionFX (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem, ich stecke mein G25 ein und es wird als "Driving Force GT" angezeigt, somit kann ich auch keine konfigurationen vornehmen was Spiele angeht, wie Kupplung etc. 
Ausprobiert; 5 andere USB-Stecker u.a 2.0/3.0 USB.
Neuinstallation der Software
unzählige Computer-Neustarts
Geräte Treiber De & Installation

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160525/xlyhaiac.png

dies wird beim Profiler als Driving Force GT erkannt, bei den Geräten & Druckern wird es als G25 angezeigt, aber sofern man auf Controllereinstellungen geht wird es halt auch als Driving Force GT angezeigt:

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160525/bmt56vy2.png
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160525/6konl8af.png

bitte dringend um schnelle hilfe ;(

mfg
daniel / enralionfx


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2016)

Hier lesen: G27 unbrauchbar nach logitech Software Update

Logitech mal wieder gute arbeit geleistet ^^


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (26. Mai 2016)

Logitech Profiler deinstallieren, neue Version runterladen und installieren. Hatte das bei meinem G27 auch und so gings wieder.


----------



## EnralionFX (27. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antworten, hat geklappt!

MfG
EnralionFX / Daniel


----------



## Xerion5000 (9. Dezember 2017)

Das Problem besteht bei mir seit dieser Woche nach dem Windows update wieder und lässt sich auch leider so nichtmehr beheben wie hier beschrieben.


----------

